# Where in the World?



## Brill (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty interesting maps (ATTN: @Centermass)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/01/13/40-more-maps-that-explain-the-world/


----------



## Centermass (Jan 18, 2014)

I could spend 5 days on that site alone. Pretty interesting facts and lesser unknowns.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 18, 2014)

Good site....liked this map, found it very interesting.

*7. How countries compare on economic inequality
*
#40 too...pretty neat.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 18, 2014)

Found these via another search at work.  In the first para is a link - to the original 40.  I basically spent an entire 8 hour shift (very slow day at the library) wandering, reading and learning.  The historical ones were fascinating.

LL


----------



## devilbones (Jan 24, 2014)

Being a map person, this is relevant to my interests.  Thanks.


----------

